# First trim, what to do with leaves and stems.



## Daxtell (Mar 4, 2020)

I jumped in to try my first trim.  The type plant I am working on has a lot of frost.  I cut some sugar leaves off, not worrying about it, figuring I am mixing or extracting the trim anyway, so what if I cut a little extra.  I kept the frosty parts separated. 

 Do people even mess with extracting trim, or is it my cheapness of not wasting a thing wasting time and money.  I've only trimmed some to get a feel for what I'm doing before I asked the dumb question. My guess is save the frosty stuff for certain, but trim?  Maybe not so much.  It would cost more than its worth.  One other option is to ethanol wash the trim, maybe cooking out the ethanol. Or Cannabutter?

Thoughts?


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

Trim is gold !-- Simplest thing is cannacaps !- bake the dry trim on a paper plate or in a jar to decarb it !-- That is using heat and time to turn THCa into an active form of THC -- On a paper plate ?- I decarb at 275 degrees in the oven for 45 minutes - longer in a jar !--- Get U some "00" size empty gel caps --Whittle U down a stick till it will fit in a gel cap !- Pack those caps full of that decarb as U can !- I rub the trim thru a collander to make the pieces smaller for easier packing !-- I chase a dose of caps with some oily type food like peanut butter or just a spoon of coconut oil !- THC needs to piggy back from your belly to your blood stream on oil !
Another thing to do with trim is what I call "Coconut Earl " --- U decarb a jar of weed (jar size of choice)-- then pour just enough warm coconut oil to cover the weed !- Stir or shake on occasion !- When it's cool or the next day - U filter the oil off the weed-- use the oil as medicine !- U got to find your own dose with Earl or the caps !- You'll find that "Too High" is a real place !


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

Dax - I'm not sure U ready for this !- Even if U had a tolerance to smoking U wouldn't be ready for a good edible dose !- Once U find your dose - U can use that Coconut oil extract in any edible recipe that calls for oil- brownies cookies-etc !-- Just substitute the proper amount of the extract to equal desired number of doses for that amount of oil in the recipe !-- I try to take 3 doses of Earl or caps a day - used to be a legal morphine junkie - "F" the doctor !--- I make my own meds now !


----------



## thegloman (Mar 4, 2020)

Great question Dax!
Toss the large fan leaves into your compost pile.
Sugar leaves with frost are like Keef says....gold!
Just put them in a baggie in the freezer till you have enough for extraction, caps, butter or even smoking in hard times.
Always want to keep the frosty trim.  Don't worry about the little leaves, throw them in with the frosty trims.


----------



## Keef (Mar 4, 2020)

Gloman is growing high THC and high CBD !-- The mixed trim from that is gonna be outstanding medicine !- They sing the praises of CBD extract !- That's only half the medicine !- They work better together than apart !-- half high THC and half high CBD cure bout anything !- and if it don't ?- U won't care !- It is very good medicine !


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 4, 2020)

Curiously, upper fan leaves have trichromes on the stems of the leaves but not on the leaves themselves!?  The pot I had in early 70s may not have been much stronger.

I'm gonna be cooking.  I can always cut down on dosage amounts.  I'm developing an appreciation of high cbd.  I just threw a cbd strain into the sprouting chamber.  Oil from part A and oil from part B is the same result except I can experiment on my own favorite.

Thanks.  I always get good advice here.


----------



## thcjoshthc (Apr 9, 2020)

Make concentrate


----------

